# Peep Eliminator video review



## donn92 (Apr 15, 2009)

I like this products but I wear glasses and have hard time wearing them and using a peep does this product help eliminate that problem I noticed you wear glasses as well what are your thoughts on this problem


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

I had no problem using it with my glasses on. That is one of the reasons I was interested in a product like this. I had a lot of issues with my glasses and my peep


----------



## donn92 (Apr 15, 2009)

I really like the video reviews you do and I am considering ordering one for my bow after seeing your review


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks. I started dong them simply because I spent a lot of money on things I didn't really need or that didn't work the way they were supposed to. I hope I can help others avoid that.


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

ttt


----------



## wam6187 (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks so much for taking the time to evaluate the product and put that video together. I hate peep sights. On one hand I realize they are a necessary evil for accuracy. On the other, in low light situations (as you mentioned) they put you at a deffinate disadvantage. I am going to check it out. 

Bill


----------



## SandDiegoDuner (Jan 28, 2010)

It looks like a nice product but I wonder how badly it clutters up your view of the target.


----------



## granny (Dec 24, 2004)

I had one of these but it would not work on my bow because between brace & string was less than 2" & it would not fit.


----------



## deergoneit (Apr 2, 2010)

I love my Timberline No-Peep.
I haven't used a peep sight for some some years now (did away with them first year of archery). I use to use a simple method of where you line your string up with a mark on your sight (whiteout). Worked pretty good too.
Switched over to the No-Peep and will never look back. 
Improved my form 100 fold.


----------



## 300remum (Mar 27, 2010)

I would really like to buy a bow anchor ABS 
only place i found is eBay but they charge over 30$ for shipping
i think it's crazy for such a small part
archery innovations didn't answer my Email yet
do you guys know where i can buy one ?
Thanks!


----------



## flyfishinmidget (Jul 27, 2008)

*peep elimanatori*

i wear glasses and was having trouble with peep sights tryed peep eliminator and probable will never go back. if any thing bigger sight picture took me a bit to get set up and onto had to call inventor for help he paid for phone call and would not hang up till it was set up service was 10 out of ten


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

flyfishinmidget said:


> i wear glasses and was having trouble with peep sights tryed peep eliminator and probable will never go back. if any thing bigger sight picture took me a bit to get set up and onto had to call inventor for help he paid for phone call and would not hang up till it was set up service was 10 out of ten


Mel is a heck of a guy. He walked me through everything gave me some great info and treated me like he had known me all of my life.


----------



## Haas (Oct 29, 2009)

I've had one for a week and am really starting to like it.


----------



## jpm_mq2 (May 22, 2004)

A person better hope their sight has a long enough windage bar,especially if your centershot sits out from the riser a ways.Looks like your losing windage due to the sight mounting on top of the bracket.
I notice that sight your using has a looong windage bar.


----------

